# Milk



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm quite new here so please be gentle with me. Ok so if you have a look at my previous 1 post you will be able to see i have a mobile unit. So what are the feelings on milk then people. I personally use long life semi just because of refrigeration. I cant really take enough fresh milk to festivals without a fridge unit and tbh a coffee unit doesnt make enough profit to justify that kind of expenditure. Also if the gig is a wash out i can use it on the next one. It also seems to stretch well. I bought some cravendale cap milk just to give it a go and its pretty smooth and good for latte art but too expensive. I absolutely reckon that real milk is better but no one has ever complained or ever returned a coffee in my 4 years. And hundreds of people have commented on how good my coffee is. However i must say some beans do not sit well with it. once i get my coffee round sorted and get a proper idea of numbers i may be able to change to real milk. Back to refridgeration issues again though. i have a finite ammount of power availiable !!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I've started using Tesco's Pure milk which seems to be just as good as Cravendale


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I`m a milk heathen and only use Lidl longlife semi-skimmed milk (currently on offer at 50p a litre so bought rather a lot), I live miles away from the nearest shop so I started using it as a standby and ended up getting to prefer it. No complaints from guests and it seems to produce good foam though I have never compared the results Cravendale or similar, will have to do a comparison to taste what I`m missing.

Don


----------



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> I`m a milk heathen and only use Lidl longlife semi-skimmed milk (currently on offer at 50p a litre so bought rather a lot), I live miles away from the nearest shop so I started using it as a standby and ended up getting to prefer it. No complaints from guests and it seems to produce good foam though I have never compared the results Cravendale or similar, will have to do a comparison to taste what I`m missing.
> 
> Don


Interesting. I honestly think people arnt bothered. And in my honest opinion I think it stretches really well. As far as I'm aware its the protien content that makes for good stretching. However if I'm wrong I'm wholly sure I will be corrected. Long life semi for 50p - I'm off, that's cheaper than the cash and carry !


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Just remember that Lidl offers don`t always run in every store, good luck on loading up, I got 72 litres as its got long sell by dates on it.

Don


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

ragwerks said:


> Interesting. I honestly think people arnt bothered. And in my honest opinion I think it stretches really well. As far as I'm aware its the protien content that makes for good stretching. However if I'm wrong I'm wholly sure I will be corrected. Long life semi for 50p - I'm off, that's cheaper than the cash and carry !


Protein ensures you get foam but the fat acts like a glue and holds it together. Whole milk therefore gives you glossier foam and it holds better then semi.

The most important thing is the freshness. The fresher the milk the better the foam will be. Flavour wise I think it is all just personal preference.

Hope this helps.

Youri


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

I always recommend using fresh full fat milk, the fresher the better as Youri said. The fresher the more protien and the richer denser the micro foam. ragwerks do you get a lot of posotive feedback for the coffees you sell using long life milk? I've only tried coffee from a carty that uses long life once before and I wouldn't drink it again. It doesnt have the same sweetness or mouthfeel ability as fresh. I say use full fat (although only 4% fat so officially a low fat item) for taste and skimmed for health, semi skimmed is jack of all trades and master of none.


----------

